# Fox New Channel to preview Kindle



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I just saw this on TV a few moments ago. They are going to have a "review" of the Kindle tomorrow morning on the Fox TV New Channel. They were discussing how newpapers are declining in popularity due to the "paperless" age. Sounds interesting... 
  Kdawna


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

kdawna said:


> I just saw this on TV a few moments ago. They are going to have a "review" of the Kindle tomorrow morning on the Fox TV New Channel. They were discussing how newpapers are declining in popularity due to the "paperless" age. Sounds interesting...
> Kdawna


Do you know during which segment? I am an FNC junkie, but missed it this morning while hubby was watching a movie.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

For me, as soon as the "Minneapolis Star Tribune" is available on the Kindle, my paper-subscription will be canceled!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Guess we will be watching Fox in the morning instead of CNN -


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Anju said:


> Guess we will be watching Fox in the morning instead of CNN -


Not in this house. "Fox News" is an oxymoron. Accent on the "-moron."


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

The show I was watching this morning was "Fox and Friends", so I assume it will be on tomorrow mornings show. It is on from 7-10 AM.
  I tried to search for a schedule or content of tomorrow's show but cannot not find it.
  Kdawna


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not in this house. "Fox News" is an oxymoron. Accent on the "-moron."


Foxymoron?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Foxymoron?


chuckle


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

It reminds me of an old girl friend.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not in this house. "Fox News" is an oxymoron. Accent on the "-moron."


As opposed to the Communist news network. Accent on idiot.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

and they're off!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. Stepping in with a mod hat. . . .<visualize any of Betsy's>. . . .ixnay on the nastiness toward Fox News. Not everyone's cup of tea. O.K. Got it. 'nuff said.

Ann


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> O.K. Stepping in with a mod hat. . . .<visualize any of Betsy's>. . . .ixnay on the nastiness toward Fox News. Not everyone's cup of tea. O.K. Got it. 'nuff said.
> 
> Ann


Thanks Ann, Regardless of what news we like to watch, we are all pro-Kindle. Or at least I hope...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Boy Ann are you ever busy today


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually, Anju. . . .I'm completely wasting time!    Don't get on much during the week and make up for it on the weekends. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> and they're off!


Maybe it's spring fever, the stress of Kindle Watch, the anticipation of Harvey Watch...
Whatever it is, people seem a little squirrelly today. Ann is keeping busy


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not in this house. "Fox News" is an oxymoron. Accent on the "-moron."


Yep we NEVER watch it here. We watch the SciFi channel for our fiction


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Yep we NEVER watch it here. We watch the SciFi channel for our fiction


Shhhhhh.... not allowed to say bad things about that channel in this thread. You're only allowed to trash CNN.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

kdawna said:


> The show I was watching this morning was "Fox and Friends", so I assume it will be on tomorrow mornings show. It is on from 7-10 AM.
> I tried to search for a schedule or content of tomorrow's show but cannot not find it.
> Kdawna


Thanks for letting us know! I am happy to watch any segment starring the Kindle.

N


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Shhhhhh.... not allowed to say bad things about that channel in this thread. You're only allowed to trash CNN.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

kdawna said:


> I just saw this on TV a few moments ago. They are going to have a "review" of the Kindle tomorrow morning on the Fox TV New Channel. They were discussing how newpapers are declining in popularity due to the "paperless" age. Sounds interesting...
> Kdawna


Who runs the Amazon PR dept??!!! Don't they know people that watch Fox News don't know how to read!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, folks, we know there are people who don't like Fox and we know there are people who don't like CNN. Let's move on, as moderator Ann asked.

I appreciate the information that the Kindle report is going to be on, thanks!










Betsy


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Glenn Beck, is great! hopefully they'll have a video posted if we miss it.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll watch the clip if it is posted here. I love to hear Kindle reviews and discussions.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not in this house. "Fox News" is an oxymoron. Accent on the "-moron."


Well, Fox does let both sides talk and let us decide which the moron is, unlike CNN which just parades them out with little opposition.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^I'm guessing that will get the thread locked


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

kdawna said:


> I just saw this on TV a few moments ago. They are going to have a "review" of the Kindle tomorrow morning on the Fox TV New Channel. They were discussing how newpapers are declining in popularity due to the "paperless" age. Sounds interesting...
> Kdawna


Is that Fox and Friends Sundays?

I used to watch Glenn Beck on CNN occasionally. When did he defect?


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not in this house. "Fox News" is an oxymoron. Accent on the "-moron."


LOLOLOL!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

if its on fox an friends its 7-9am, Glenn Beck started in jan on fox at 5pm


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, folks, we know there are people who don't like Fox and we know there are people who don't like CNN. Let's move on, as moderator Ann asked.
> 
> I appreciate the information that the Kindle report is going to be on, thanks!
> 
> ...


I hope this isn't offensive, but when I first caught glimpse of this picture I immediately thought of Xena: Warrior Princess


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> For me, as soon as the "Minneapolis Star Tribune" is available on the Kindle, my paper-subscription will be canceled!


You might try this browser link for now...
http://m.startribune.com/

On the Kindle, of course.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, folks, we know there are people who don't like Fox and we know there are people who don't like CNN. Let's move on, as moderator Ann asked.
> 
> I appreciate the information that the Kindle report is going to be on, thanks!
> 
> ...





J. Steinbeck said:


> I hope this isn't offensive, but when I first caught glimpse of this picture I immediately thought of Xena: Warrior Princess


Introducing.... Betsy, the Warrior Princess.
My, your hair has grown. People back in Hibbing would be so proud.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, folks, we know there are people who don't like Fox and we know there are people who don't like CNN. Let's move on, as moderator Ann asked.
> 
> I appreciate the information that the Kindle report is going to be on, thanks!
> 
> ...


Betsy:
Love the tiara. That and your dress would fit in very well with the Outlander series bookklub.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

In the end, it's all about the textiles!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> In the end, it's all about the textiles!


I so love me a good textile discussion...terry against spandex, any day of the week.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I so love me a good textile discussion...terry against spandex, any day of the week.


I love Hugh. But that picture isn't one of his best


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

thread hijacking by the mod! sad


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Good thing that's a digital pic, it'd be worn out by now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Good thing that's a digital pic, it'd be worn out by now.


And gooey.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I so love me a good textile discussion...terry against spandex, any day of the week.


Leather is so much sexier Leslie!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And gooey.














Bacardi Jim said:


>


Are those available now or are they pre-order?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Now those are some interesting textiles she is wearing.

Vampy, nice drool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks.  I was looking for gooey  but that's the best I could find.  It works well with both quotes.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

all is well if cnn had been the reviewer lol


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

goodness this thread has been Hugh-jacked!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> And gooey.


You are sooooo baaad!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So did anyone see the Kindle preview on the Fox news channel? Any report?

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

We watched a couple of hours and nada!  I was so hoping there would be a video here.  Ann Coulter was on and didn't she do a review in the past?  Thought it might be when she was being stupid but nada.

We all know how wonderful the kindle is, I'd rather see hugh

Betsy at first I thought the tiara was for Ann since she did such a nice job modding yesterday - she doesn't have a hat!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Anju said:


> Ann Coulter was on and didn't she do a review in the past? Thought it might be when she was being stupid but nada.


Has she ever NOT been stupid??


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

They didn't even mention the Kindle! Why did they say that they were going to preview it and then not do it?
 Kdawna


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

kdawna said:


> They didn't even mention the Kindle! Why did they say that they were going to preview it and then not do it?
> Kdawna


Jeff found out Ann was on the show and bailed?


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> Jeff found out Ann was on the show and bailed?


Jeff and Ann ran off to Vegas to get hitched??


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Jeff found out Ann was on the show and bailed?


All he had to do was bring holy water..He would have been safe from her then!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>





J. Steinbeck said:


> I hope this isn't offensive, but when I first caught glimpse of this picture I immediately thought of Xena: Warrior Princess


I thought of my new wife. 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

By the Power of the Kindle I Compell YOU!


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

i would post the link, but its on foxnews an i know you wouldn't watch anyway


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so glad everyone enjoyed my Tiara picture.  One of the few actual pictures of me I've used.  

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm so glad everyone enjoyed my Tiara picture. One of the few actual pictures of me I've used.
> 
> Betsy


LOL


----------

